# PIG ROAST PICS



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 17, 2007)

*Having a "Welcome Home/Congratulations/Birthday Party" for our 19 year old daughter that just graduated Boot Camp and AIT Quarter Master School for the Army.

Doing a whole pig, about 60 chicken thighs, 6 lbs. of hot dogs and tons of sides....expecting a few people...LOL Just put the pig on at about 10:15 P.M.

I'll have pics but probably won't post them till Sunday......wish me luck!!!!!!  *


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 18, 2007)

Good luck with the cook SJ.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 18, 2007)

Good job!!! Tell her thanks for defending us!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 18, 2007)

Best of luck!
Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 18, 2007)

*In for a quick morning shower... pig is doing well. It rode at about 215-225 consistantly all night. Would have hated to be my neighbors smelling that blow in thier bedroom windows all night long....  *


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 18, 2007)

Good luck Joe! Tell your daughter congratulations and thank her for me.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 18, 2007)

Knock Em dead Joe & congrats Too


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 18, 2007)

hey it's Saturday, where's the pics?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun...Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 18, 2007)

Dittos Joe.  Know your going to have a great feed and big thanks to your daughter for her service to our country. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds like one great meal SJ!
Tell your daughter congrats!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good feast for a good cause!  Send my thanks to your daughter for her sevice!!!


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good feast for a good cause!  Send my thanks to your daughter for her sevice!!!


What he said. And kudos to her dad for doing it up right!   

--John  8) 
(Not having anythiing bigger than a 22 1/2" kettle to cook on is my excuse for not doing a whole pig.   )


----------



## john pen (Aug 18, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter...sounds like a good feed..


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 19, 2007)

*Here ya'll go.........and thanks for the well wishes!

First let me apologize for not getting pics of the plated food and everything else...after my pig duties were done.........my more serious beer duties began!  I did all the chicken like planned, hardly any was eaten....but everyone took some home. I also did 48 ABT's(96 halves)... there was a bunch left till about 9:30 or so when the games of horse-shoes really began to get in swing and the rest of the ABT's were GONE! Even people who don't usually eat spicy things can't stop eating them  

THE PIGGY




MY HELPER DIDN'T MAKE IT ALL NIGHT





MORNING COMES





SMOKE IN THE SUNRISE





YUM YUM YUM  btw...that the is NON-galvanized chicken wire wrapping pig  




READY TO START PULLIN'





FINALE


*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 20, 2007)

Mmmmmm PIG !

Looks good. Who ate the eyeballs?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the pics....is that your pit?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice job SJ.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, That's crazy.. I'm trying to get a baby one from my friend.. It all looks so good!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2007)

Fine job Smokey Joe.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey SJ.  How about coming over to MD next spring and doing the whole hog of us at Salisbury MD.  That looks like a true championship pig to me.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 20, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks for the pics....is that your pit?



*Yes that's my pit....I made it last year in kind of an emergency situation. Person lined up to cook a whole pig for a family reunion backed out 6 days before the event, but was kind enough to still offer the reserved hog at the butcher shop. So I went and bought an oil tank and banged the pit out in 5 days from what I had kicking around. Added the work surface this past week. Plan on a few more mods as time allows........some other pics here:  
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5643


I have another whole pig to do in October for a friends weding. I'll post pics of that too when it comes around.

Thank you all for the kind words.*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2007)

That poor pig!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2007)

GREAT pics SJ! Thanks for sharing! How long did it take to cook that pig? How big was the pig?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dude...awesome! 8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 20, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> GREAT pics SJ! Thanks for sharing! How long did it take to cook that pig? How big was the pig?



*Pig was only 125.... cooked for close to 14 hours at a constant 215-225 turned a 1/4 turn every 15 minutes.Took it off at about 163-164 degrees internal in the hams.  Did the entire cook on one wheelbarrow full of seasoned Red Oak with a few small wet sticks of Shag Bark Hickory thrown in from time to time for added flavor.

It was absolutely falling off the bone and super tender  

I didn't measure around the pig....but I know it shrunk a total of 8 inches in length on the rod during the cook.*


----------



## bknox (Aug 21, 2007)

Nicely done! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## john pen (Aug 21, 2007)

So how many did you actualy end up feeding off the pig..Was there much leftover ?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 21, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> So how many did you actualy end up feeding off the pig..Was there much leftover ?



*There was approx. 45 adults and 11 kids. 
5-6 of the adults were just nibblers & at least 10 of the adults were good ole fashion chow downers! 
Most of the kids just had a small portion and that was it. Our 2 kids and one of thier friends ate like full grown men...LOL. Had about 4 & 1/2 gallon size freezer bags full of pulled meat when it was over.

The pig itself was $1.90 per lb....$237*


----------



## john a (Aug 22, 2007)

You ATE Porky Pig   Good job, looked great.


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 22, 2007)

Man-o-man does look like a good time  
I wanna try one but I don't think the double barrel can hold that much weight :roll:


----------

